# Toro or Craftsman single stage



## WJL24 (Dec 11, 2013)

My old MTD 2 cycle is about done. I am looking for a new single stage 21" model. The Toro is more expensive. Is it worth the difference? Is electric start worth paying for?

Toro 21" 163cc $499
w/ elect start $569

Craftsman 179cc with elect start $499


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if i were looking to get a new single stage snowblower the toro 621 with electric start would be #1 on my list and older toro single stage snowblower would be #2


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IMHO if it's not a bigger engine (5+ HP) electric start isn't needed. My single stage blowers of the past I never used the electric start. On my 10HP units they start in MN below zero weather with three pulls mostly.
BUT . . . if you are injured or something you might be very happy you have it as a backup.

Again it's just my opinion but +1 with Detdrbuzzard, the Toro is a better machine.
It might be easier to think how long you might own it and divide the purchase price by the number of years or months and look at that cost difference  Something you physically use and will have for a number of years is something where spending a little more now might be something you'll be thankful for after a few winters with it.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Craftsman single stages I have worked on are the same as the mtd. I have found they don't work as well as the toros. Not even close. 

I had a brand new mtd with the auger style that has all the rivets. It never worked well from day one. A heavily used Toro with a worn paddle worked way better.

And when you go to swap out the rubber paddles the Toro is far easier.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Toro all the way


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

iv never used electric start on any snowblower and i never needed to. it you are not to big on pull starting id get the electric start but other wise id go with out it.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

find a used Honda HS621. End of conversation


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Toro Toro ToroToro


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The electric start is only $70 extra on a machine purchased new. Will be close to $200 to add it to a machine without it. Sure makes the first startup of the season a lot easier, for us older guys. JMHO


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Torooooo!


----------



## WJL24 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Bought a new Toro 621ZR today for $499.00 less $25.00 for my old 2 cycle MTD with a broken rotor and plenty of rust. Decided I didn't need electric start. I hate snow but I want to try it out. Supposed to get 3-5" tomorrow night. Like a kid with a new toy...


----------



## SnowRemovalFan (Oct 12, 2013)

WJL24 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Bought a new Toro 621ZR today for $499.00 less $25.00 for my old 2 cycle MTD with a broken rotor and plenty of rust. Decided I didn't need electric start. I hate snow but I want to try it out. Supposed to get 3-5" tomorrow night. Like a kid with a new toy...


Good choice!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thats good and now you will be able to write a review on your new toro


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

WJL24 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Bought a new Toro 621ZR today for $499.00 less $25.00 for my old 2 cycle MTD with a broken rotor and plenty of rust. Decided I didn't need electric start. I hate snow but I want to try it out. Supposed to get 3-5" tomorrow night. Like a kid with a new toy...


Who among us hasn't been there? Congrats on your new iron.


----------

